# Went Shopping Yesterday...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

SCORE...! ! ! (sorry...pictures later tonight)

Normally I'm not a single function tool type...but I couldn't resist looking at a LION mitre knife (trimmer) advertised on Craigslist, especially after so much was recently posted on RF (I do listen to advice given, do some research and then eventually act on it). Along with it was a small block plane and a joining plane (Bailey no.6, made in England)

Three hours after I started my journey I arrived at a retiring carpenter's garage...I didn't see the knife and planes so got a little worried. I spoke with him on Saturday and assured him I would buy the lot and would be there around 12:45'ish next day. We introduced each other and he brought them out, individually wrapped. 

When he opened them, the clouds parted and a ray of sunshine rained down on them...I could hear an eerie choir in the distance but strangely it also seemed close. It was angelic, with an echo as though it never ended...

...and the knife said "Didn't Stick post how much you'd like me"...?

It has a goldish, reddish, brownish patina on the rough part of the steel...the flat deck just ahead of the knives has a noticeable shine just below some surface stains. The knifes glistened and produced a strange chime every time the sun was reflected into my eyes. As I worked all the moving parts I could hear a sigh of relief coming out of every nook and cranny. The springs snapped the plates back from their 45 position sharply. Brass cams shined beneath a dusty layer of oil while the flat-head screws begged not be replaced by tapered allen-heads. The machine that cut the deck flat left the usual machining marks...arc height of about 1/8" over 5 inches long...I'm guessing it was a big wheel that cut it.

The joining and block planes had the same patina...obviously recipients of good care...blades sharp and retracted. I couldn't help but notice how the carpenter carefully put them down on their side...I think he whispered to them lovingly. Thought it was my imagination...maybe not...

Yes...I bought other stuff too...

Having conducted our business I drove off, picked up a cup of coffee and headed West...The discussion along the way was sparse...they were very quiet of their past work. I kept quiet on the ride as I'm sure they miss their friends. Oh how they smiled as I introduced them to some of their new friends...

I can't confess as to the "steal of a deal" I got as I don't want the police on my tail...I'll give hints when I post pictures tonight...including a description of my first couple of test cuts (I should say slices)...

I'm sure others have felt the same way upon finding a great deal for a fantastic piece of equipment... And imagine that I almost didn't take the 3-hour drive...

I had called another gentleman selling a DW735 in the same area for $300 but he had sold it the same day he posted (Friday)...imagine that...

S'all for now...stay tuned...I'm gonna drag this baby out...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I can only hope that you get as much joy from their use as I have gotten from reading about them. This has to rank among the best posts I have read in 7years of reading in the forum. 

Sweet!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

saddle up Bill...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward to a review and if you decide that it isn't the tool for you PM me. I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Bill, Stick, Charles...

I'm hoping to do a before / after with disassembly, cleaning and reassembly...

Did a couple of test cuts last night and it seemed like you could hear the knife cutting each fiber of the wood...
End-cut curls coming off oak like edge planing...damn near see through 'em...can't even feel the grain after the cut...

I'm liking the color of it so much I may just clean up the deck and blades...color is like a first treating of a brand new cast iron skillet...smokey...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1/25 of a degree is just roughing it in...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Again, I have access to a bank vault, Nick. Keep an eye on the Lion. I hear that they are finicky! If it doesn't like its new friends it may try to run away. The vault may be the best place for it. The #7s can be bad boys. Keep watch for signs of bullying with the other planes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

*Yay...pictures...*

Here some pics...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

More...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yup...
that needs Bill's bank vault...
so when are you going to show us your .001 tolerance miters...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> yup...
> that needs Bill's bank vault...
> so when are you going to show us your .001 tolerance miters...


Disassembly, good cleaning, make 'er shiny and sharp, reassembly...slice away...

Pictures and documentation along the way...

...soon...

As long as I can keep Bill and the Midnite Raiders away... :grin:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nickp said:


> Here some pics...



The Lion Sleeps tonight.... but his teeth stay sharp


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Disassembly, good cleaning, make 'er shiny and sharp, reassembly...slice away...
> 
> Pictures and documentation along the way...
> 
> ...


okay on the follow up...
Midnite Raiders!!!!
there's nobody fitting that description like that here....
trust us...


begin secret message... @schnewj...
might be a good idea to cloak/be invisible......
secret messages only...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You're safe from me Nick but Colorado is a lot closer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You're safe from me Nick but Colorado is a lot closer.


and Florida is just down the street,,,


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You're safe from me Nick but Colorado is a lot closer.


Proximity alarm is set along the entire Mississippi...attack will be forced to sea approach...got that covered with fast attack submarine...choppers will be EMP'd...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> okay on the follow up...
> Midnite Raiders!!!!
> there's nobody fitting that description like that here....
> trust us...
> ...


Trust us...? Yeah, right...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Wonderfully evocative description, thank you .





Rog


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> okay on the follow up...
> Midnite Raiders!!!!
> there's nobody fitting that description like that here....
> trust us...
> ...


Copy that.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Trust us...? Yeah, right...


Why, Nick, whatever are you talking about? Not trust us, I'm hurt. All I did was offer a safe haven and a secure place for the members to store their most cherished tools. Instead of being appreciative, you become suspicious and guarded. Accusing Stick and I, and whoever else of being malicious and trying to steal your tools. 

I can only assume that paranoia has accompanied the acquisitions. This is not healthy for you. The euphoria that you are presently experiencing is fleeting and temporary. It will degrade into something malicious, dark, and evil.

Because of this I can do nothing but withdraw my offer of said, safe haven, and move on. I can only suggest that if you do not have a very good security system that you consider the purchase and installation of one. 

In the spirit of camaraderie I have extensive experience in the installation of both wired and wireless systems. With that, said, I can only offer my services and move on.


@Stick486
Think Plan B will work?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> @Stick486
> Think Plan B will work?


check that...
A plan ''C'' was offered...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Poetic. I felt somewhat the same about my table saw when it arrived. Anyone know about the Grizzly version? I can't seem to find a Lion on any list, and I am pretty fed up trying to cut frame miters on a table saw. Got it pretty darn close, but still not perfect.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Poetic. I felt somewhat the same about my table saw when it arrived. * Anyone know about the Grizzly version? * I can't seem to find a Lion on any list, and I am pretty fed up trying to cut frame miters on a table saw. Got it pretty darn close, but still not perfect.


sloppy...

this is a very good one that isn't Lion...
Miter Trimmer - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

schnewj said:


> Why, Nick, whatever are you talking about? Not trust us, I'm hurt. All I did was offer a safe haven and a secure place for the members to store their most cherished tools. Instead of being appreciative, you become suspicious and guarded. Accusing Stick and I, and whoever else of being malicious and trying to steal your tools.
> 
> I can only assume that paranoia has accompanied the acquisitions. This is not healthy for you. The euphoria that you are presently experiencing is fleeting and temporary. It will degrade into something malicious, dark, and evil.
> 
> ...


 So you're going to withdraw your offer and shut the rest of us out because of a few unrully ones.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

old coasty said:


> So you're going to withdraw your offer and shut the rest of us out because of a few unrully ones.


Absolutely not, Bob! Just Nick. I don't want to cause him any unnecessary angst. I have taken the pressure off of him.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill...I thought I would take a different approach in the interest of negotiating a mutually beneficial arrangement...

First of all, allow me to congratulate you for the new service your establishment has developed. Obviously you have given a great deal of thought in achieving a level of service matched only by your generosity to provide a beneficial product to your customer base.

Having said that my hesitation more came from the relationship you have developed with the dubious character from Colorado. From what I understand his company is based in the low oxygen, very cold and often buried environment. That leads me to suspect that he, as the CEO of High Mountain Library Services, Inc., is hardly in a position to provide the services you feel you have acquired. I suspect the merger of yours and his company was more likely one of desperation. I can't help but wonder that anyone who forces his dog into slavery to catch fish and mice for him couldn't possibly have the character necessary for high quality customer service. My sources also tell me that he eats cats.

In like interest of camaraderie I will consider your offer for the installation of a security system, specifically for my 4100 and the Lion mitre knife. I consider this only if your relationship with that dubious character is terminated. 

While my position sounds somewhat like an ultimatum I assure you my intentions are well founded. I suspect the Colorado organization has access to stealth helicopters and would appreciate you considering that in designing the security system. I'm sure you won't mind installing the system blindfolded. I will have my driver pick you up at the airport and, of course, you won't mind the full cavity search after completing the installation.

I await your offer for the installation


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Nick the wordsmith is creating (fill in your word).


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Nickp....
you owe me a monitor and keyboard..
you say ''eats cats'' like it's a bad thing... they are very good eating...
dubious is it...
thanks for the promotion....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Bill...I thought I would take a different approach in the interest of negotiating a mutually beneficial arrangement...
> 
> First of all, allow me to congratulate you for the new service your establishment has developed. Obviously you have given a great deal of thought in achieving a level of service matched only by your generosity to provide a beneficial product to your customer base.
> 
> ...


 @Nickp

Nick, how wonderful to hear from you. It is heartening to me, that, you are open to negotiations. I would be ecstatic to reach an accord, and look forward to the negotiations. Your business would be highly valued and is extremely important to me.

Thank you for the warm and heartfelt recognition of my new endeavor. I am in the process of developing my Mission Statement, however, to allay any suspicions or consternations, suffice it to say, that, Customer Service will be a cornerstone of this organization. I will be striving to provide a level of satisfaction, on par with, or exceeding such august organizations, such as; Bosch, Lie-Nielson, Blippo’s Clown School, et. al. 

Yes, for my fellow forum members the service will be free! How can you pass up such an offer? My anticipation is, that, my customer base will grow to the point of needing to rapidly expand in a very short time frame. With hard work and diligence I can only hope to expand my services to all 50 states and eventually, in the spirit of international brotherhood, northward to the great country of Canada. 

My endeavors may seem grandiose, however, I feel that this is a much needed service and eventual expansion to or friends outside of the North and South American continents is not only warranted but inevitable.

First, let me address my business partnership with a certain Colorado based entity. Suffice it to say, that, my association with this company is strictly business based. It is only good business to enlist the association with a stable, well respected, organization. In addition, they are strategically placed to serve the potential western customer base, and exhibit some very desirable environmental/personal attributes. 

This organization is well versed in the identification, maintenance, and use of all tools. How many experienced companies do you know that are intimately knowledgeable in the adjustment and use of rare tools, such as, your Lion Miter Knife? I challenge you to research and find a more knowledgeable company.
Let me, also, address some of your concerns with the above mentioned entity. You, state, that, “From what I understand his company is based in the low oxygen, very cold and often buried environment”. Consider what you just, said. What better place to store your valuables then the exact conditions that you have described!

Consider this; low oxygen means retarded corrosion development, cold means less chances of degradation from heat, and “often buried” can only mean another level of security unsurpassed by other services of this type. In addition, I believe that the reputation of the High Mountain Library Services, Inc. is much maligned and misunderstood. Again, forcing his dogs to catch fish and mice only shows his diligence to continual and inventive ways of keeping his guards sharp and proficient in their duties. 

I believe one of the CEO’s tenant beliefs is “train, train and train some more”. The fact that the dog has at times exceeded the talents of the CEO is not only a testament to the guard’s motivated mind-set, but also, the skills of the CEO as a trainer. I can only consider this an outstanding attribute. What more can you ask for when the student exceeds the skills of the master?

As to the CEO’s culinary proclivities, who am I, or you for that matter, qualified to judge. Everyone has foods that they favor and dislike. Who am I to judge his fondness for cat; I like Pickled Polish Sausage! Go figure! I believe, that, you can gleam my point.

Based upon the data points offered above, I am sure that you can see that the ultimatum of a business relationship termination is a non-negotiable point. However, let me assure you that there are checks and balances in place that will ensure that he and I will provide the utmost security and loving care of your tools. Should you choose to avail yourself of the service I can guarantee the tools will be well cared for by the staff.

Although I have offered the installation of a security system, I cannot recommend it as a primary means of defense. I have seen epic fails when individuals rely solely on such systems. Not to take business away, but there is an old adage “What one man can invent, another can circumvent”. 
People are fallible, they forget to activate systems or just plain get lazy in the use of those systems. 

However, if you insist on having me install a state of the art system I would be more than happy to do so. I must caution you though, I DO NOT FLY! The only acceptable means of transportation that I employ are; limousines, party buses (especially if DanInVan supplies the libations) and pony cart (I really like ponies…except for Welch Ponies…they have a tendency to bite). 

I’m sorry, but installation blindfolded in not acceptable. Wire placement and programming are crucial and cannot be done blindfolded. However, I would consider wearing a pirate eye patch in the spirit of negotiations if this would satisfy your wishes. Likewise, a full body cavity search is not going to happen. It is totally unnecessary. I can assure you. Nothing has, or ever will enter, a certain cavity since 1999 and the removal of my prostate.

If you still insist on the installation of a security system, then I will need certain critical information. Just off the top of my head; complete set of blue prints of all structures, distance to the closest law enforcement agency along with response times, timetables and habits of all residents, presence of dogs, distance to closest neighbor and a topographical map with potential hiding spots marked. In addition, an evaluation of how trusting all of the individual tools are with strangers. All of this information can be finalized if you choose to accept my offer.

In conclusion, I will allow you to peruse, digest and consider some of the points that I have placed in front of you for reflection. On a side note; the threat or reality of stealth helicopters is only another plus to the security and welfare of this endeavor. Please consider, that, also. 

I will anxiously await your response and counter proposals (if any). 

Respectfully yours,
Bill
CEO: Free Tool Storage Bait and Tackle, LLC


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Nickp, schnewj...

*WHEW!!!*
the more I read your posts, the harder the laughter, till the tears ran down my legs...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> @Nickp, schnewj...
> 
> *WHEW!!!*
> the more I read your posts, the harder the laughter, till the tears ran down my legs...


Are you positive that it was tears running down your legs, and not a different kind of liquid? :surprise:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I can only hope that you get as much joy from their use as I have gotten from reading about them. This has to rank among the best posts I have read in 7years of reading in the forum.
> 
> Sweet!


Me too, most colorful post seen so far. James


----------



## johnnie_dr (Jan 8, 2016)

Good one Stick... "0.001" Feel the love !!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Nickp...

where did your disassembly post go???


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

"Lion Mitre Knife Goes Under the Knife"...Tools & Woodworking


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

check..


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@schnewj

Bill, thank you so much for the candid insight into your vision. I assure you its confidentiality is my primary objective. 

Your sensible defense of High Mountain Library Services, Inc. has caused me to reconsider my position regarding your partnership. I see now why you chose HMLS for your operation. While I initially considered the low oxygen the reason for what appeared to be unique behavior, your suggestion to do additional research into HMLS and specifically the CEO has yielded a very positive report. As a sign of my good faith I will provide some of the results of that research. For example, the CEO himself recently provided certain consulting services to a reluctant individual on the East Coast (names withheld to protect the innocent) regarding the acquisition of a certain tooling for his business. My research indicated that the individual was more than satisfied with HMLS's recommendation to acquire the tooling. At no additional charge HMLS provided insight as to the method for refurbishing said tooling to almost original condition. His care for providing services to his customers became apparent when, upon making a specific recommendation the client inquired about a different approach (a random orbital sander), he politely responded with "I'll kill you if you do". His likewise intense commitment to his service was also demonstrated when he announced his new product, *Stick's Mix No. 7 Cutting Oil*, ahead of production schedule just to provide this East Coast individual the "secret sauce" to restoring cast iron and steel components. My research further reported that HMLS constantly goes above and beyond to add value to his client's operations. It is my understanding that a library will be constructed in his honor for the many publications his clients seek and are in great demand. The library will be named "*SNORK Mountain Congressional Library and Taxidermy*”.

In light of your own defense of your partnership with HMLS and my own research, I will take advantage of your vault service for some of my own products and welcome the opportunity to present you a proposal for an expanded partnership in your already successful endeavor.

I am so convinced of your success that I have taken the liberty of discussing your business and its future with my associates and are considering making you an offer, which I hope you don’t refuse, to invest in FTSB&T for either some percentage of the liquidated unclaimed or ignored merchandise or arranging the availability of the stored products for use by my clients. I would suggest that liquidating some of your stored products will be much more financially productive than to spend capital for ever-growing vault space. That part of my business is managed completely by my partner Mr. Guido Bentanosa. Mr. Bentanosa has a full range of services to offer including venture capital (at a nominal financing charge), currency exchange (including any offshore requirements you may have) and integrity control of assets. I am sure you will view Mr. Bentanosa as a valued partner in convincing potential customers to utilize your services.

I will ask Mr. Bentanosa to prepare some key discussion points for your consideration, so generous that I’m sure you won't refuse. I will have Mr. Bentanosa personally meet with you so that you don’t need to travel. I understand you don’t like to fly. Mr. Bentanosa also prefers travelling with his vehicle which I’m sure he will offer for the meeting with you. Pay no attention to the doors locking by themselves…it is a safety feature that engages when in motion.

Thank you in advance for considering my proposal. I'm sure your clients will see the benefits of this expanded partnership.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> @schnewj
> 
> *Your sensible defense of High Mountain Library Services, Inc*.


Thank you sir for reconsidering...

But, the dogs (as you so rudely/crudely referred to them as) aka *Stealth Security LLC* are still deeply offended by your personal affront...
As I understand it, they felt they have always diligently contributed, 24/7, to the welfare, preservation/security of the library and the CEO of HMLS which are beneficial to so many including yourself, often ...
Also, for some reason, you considered their play/recreation slave driving... They believe you are in error...
Stealth Security LLC's personnel are more than well compensated for their services which they are in agreement w/...

*Note:*

If I am not not on the premises please remain in your vehicle for your own personal safety and well being...
*Stealth Security LLC* will ensure that you will regret having exited your vehicle...
Trust me - *DO NOT* ignore/disregard this recommendation...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> @schnewj
> 
> Bill, thank you so much for the candid insight into your vision. I assure you its confidentiality is my primary objective.
> 
> ...


 @Nickp

How wonderful to hear from you so soon. It is heartwarming to see that you have considered the information and are open to furthering negotiations. Thank you for tentatively agreeing to our services and I will look forward to hearing your additional proposal.

Obviously, my point by point argument for the association with High Mountain Library Services, Inc. was thoroughly evaluated, and you now see the obvious advantages to the mutual association. HMLS brings “much to the party” and will only continue to add and enhance the ultimate success of this endeavor.

However, in the interest of full transparency, I have been in contact with HMLS. Our communications have been intense in nature over the past 24 hours. Not to place any blame or to point any fingers but I have to relay to you, that, HMLS’s subcontractor, Stealth Security, LLC, was extremely upset by something that you apparently verbalized.

The entire compliment of this organization was so upset that all of the members, to a dog, apparently retired to their “safe place” (in this case a closet) to sulk. Between the CEO of HMLS and myself we have successfully negotiated a mutual understanding and apparently have appeased them. They have agreed to wholeheartedly provide 110% to the safety and security of your items, should you choose our services.

It is very generous of you to put me in contact with Mr. Bentanosa. I hope that you do not mind, but I have contacted my uncle, Joseph “The Undertaker” Pascale to enquire if he knows Mr. Bentanosa. Apparently, they were members of the same social club at one time. Uncle Joe has expressed an intense desire to attend the meeting with Mr. Bentanosa and contribute to the negotiations.

Uncle Joe was adamant about being involved. When I enquired why, he was evasive but mumbled something about an empty spot at his farm in upstate New York. He wouldn’t elaborate, however, it is apparent that he is looking forward to a long overdue visit with your business partner.

Thank you for the wonderful and gracious offer for transportation. However, transportation will not be an issue. Uncle Joe has offered to provide a vehicle and his long-time friend and driver, Benny “the Shiv” Petrocelli for the meeting. He would not budge on this issue. I guess he really wants to see Mr. Bentanosa, again!

I look forward to your, next communication.

Respectfully, yours,

Bill
CEO: Tool Storage Bait and Tackle, LLC.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> @Nickp
> 
> However, in the interest of full transparency, I have been in contact with HMLS. Our communications have been intense in nature over the past 24 hours. Not to place any blame or to point any fingers but I have to relay to you, that, HMLS’s subcontractor, Stealth Security, LLC, was extremely upset by something that you apparently verbalized.
> 
> CEO: Tool Storage Bait and Tackle, LLC.


I truly hope that this indiscretion is laid to rest...
It would be most regrettable that instead of Stealth Security, LLC eating Nick's lunch, he became lunch...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> I truly hope that this indiscretion is laid to rest...
> I would be most regrettable that instead of Stealth Security, LLC eating Nick's lunch, he became lunch...


We talked about this. We need to keep it "down low" for insurance reasons. 

However, this is another tick on the pro side for being in such a remote location.:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

check that...
RE your uncle: keep in mind the mine shaft is getting pretty full...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> check that...
> RE your uncle: keep in mind the mine shaft is getting pretty full...


So, apparently is the farm in NYS!:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> So, apparently is the farm in NYS!:wink:


tell him to see Fat Tony up in the Badlands...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stealth Security's crack(erjack) Site Supervisor...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

no worries...
that's NA Canadian beer...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Undrinkable: Unthinkable*



Stick486 said:


> no worries...
> that's NA Canadian beer...


Pretty sure that's an oxymoron. Oh wait; there's Ontario...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I truly hope that this indiscretion is laid to rest...
It would be most regrettable that instead of Stealth Security, LLC eating Nick's lunch, he became lunch..."


Training Day at Ft. Stick...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "I truly hope that this indiscretion is laid to rest...
> It would be most regrettable that instead of Stealth Security, LLC eating Nick's lunch, he became lunch..."
> 
> 
> Training Day at Ft. Stick...


Wait until you see the "attack cat"! In the spirit of inclusion and diversity the CEO of HMLS has hired a cougar as a member of the Stealth Security team. However, failure to successfully complete the 90 day probation period may result in the rookie being invited to dinner.:surprise:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> no worries...
> that's NA Canadian beer...


We definitely know it wasn't supplied by a certain person living in western Canada!:no::no::no:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> We definitely know it wasn't supplied by a certain person living in western Canada!:no::no::no:


I believe it was..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Wait until you see the "attack cat"! In the spirit of inclusion and diversity the CEO of HMLS has hired a cougar as a member of the Stealth Security team. However, failure to successfully complete the 90 day probation period may result in the rookie being invited to dinner.:surprise:


did you ever get to meat Clyde...
Clyde has been around for years, just decided to put him on the payroll...

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"did you ever get to *meat* Clyde..."

Heh...

It was a short meeting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "did you ever get to *meat* Clyde..."
> 
> Heh...
> 
> It was a short meeting.


so you and Clyde really didn't visit much or get a chance to go to lunch... heh...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Can you turn Clyde into a vegetarian for Dan?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

like w/ a sprig of parsley...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, in the spirit of continuing to hijack Nick's thread...

I think that it is a little late to turn Clyde into a Vegan!

Beside the fact, that, it would negate all of his intensive recent training.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

her...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> 1/25 of a degree is just roughing it in...


I think Nick may have got a bargain with that lot eh Stick.BTW just noticed the add-on to your signature.LOL.
James.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> did you ever get to meat Clyde...
> Clyde has been around for years, just decided to put him on the payroll...
> 
> .


I think I may have found an answer for Clyde:

https://www.facebook.com/dailybest.us/videos/789054091238514/?pnref=story


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> her...


Ooops! Forgot!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@schnewj @Stick486 @DaninVan

In order to prepare my negotiator, Mr. Bentanosa, I emailed him that "Undertaker" and "Shiv" would be participating in the negotiations. His secretary reported that he was so enthusiastic that he quickly left the office, literally ran out the door. Since my desire was to quickly come to some business terms we could discuss and to do it very soon, I was naturally anxious to sit with Mr. Bentanosa and prepare for our meeting. I can only conclude that he is very much involved in his own business as I have not been able to get in touch with him. I am alerting you to this to make sure you are aware that I will be using yours and Stealth Security's services and proposing a new business venture.

Before I submit my proposal, let me say I am pleased to hear Stealth Security's staff is compensated so well. My most recent position regarding their being forced into slave labor was obviously a misunderstanding as my comment was driven more from the loving care I believe security staff should receive. It is so important that we, the leaders of such fine organizations, in fact, regard our staff as our most important asset. The high quality of training offered to Stealth Security's experts was made apparent in the capabilities brochure most recently received by mail. Thank you for the additional literature and the introduction to Clyde. It is also apparent that the staff is well motivated to advance their skills by willingly participating in such rigorous training. Tool Storage Bait and Tackle and Stealth Security have my utmost admiration for keeping your staff abreast of industry standards.

I thought you and Stealth Security would be interested to know that I have initiated steps to be a multi-national organization. Certain rumors in the industry, although I will not repeat for fear of market impact (and the SEC), indicate that a group of outside investors are considering launching their own services in somewhat a more shady manner. This and my vision of a multi-national market is providing me an opportunity to offer you some additional distribution and warehousing capabilities. I am sure this will be of mutual benefit to all of us.

In consideration of Mr. Bentanosa's sudden and abrupt absence, and by copy of this letter, I am soliciting the collaboration of Mr. @DaninVan for the negotiations and utilizing his organization, Office of Head of Stash Hiding Intelligence Team, to provide the warehousing presence in Vancouver. Mr. DaninVan and I have similar interests in maintaining the safety and security of our investments.

By providing you with co-located warehousing space in Vancouver I believe it gives you the opportunity to begin executing on your vision of becoming a global organization. If this is of interest to you I will initiate discussions with Dan. Please keep in mind that Dan's warehouse location is intended to be top secret in the interest of providing the safety and security we are all endeavoring to achieve. I'm sure you won't mind him not disclosing his warehouse location. I assure you the security at his warehouse is one of the best in the industry.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Nickp

It is apparent, from the negotiations that have been taking place, that messieurs @Stick486, et al, have been attempting to extort sums of money from you in exchange for "cough", security of your wares.
It is further apparent that you have now attempted to solicit the co-operation of monsieur @DaninVan, in a joint effort to somehow, attempt to ensure the security of both your properties.
It would appear that you are unaware of monsieur's daninvan's involvement with the aforementioned group and the fact that he is a plant.

I suggest that you cease negotiations immediately, and take some advice from a former law enforcement official, before your precious lion miter does in fact, sleep with the fishes.

Sincerely, Dudley do Right


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> @Nickp
> 
> 
> It is apparent, from the negotiations that have been taking place, that messieurs @Stick486, et al, have been attempting to extort sums of money from you in exchange for "cough", security of your wares.
> ...


Thank you, Dudley...I thought about that, however, Dan has a vested interested in collaborating with me inasmuch as the aforementioned group has for some time attempted to tap into Dan's stash...my intent is to subvert that group soliciting Dan's assistance in collaborating with them...I believe I have more to offer, namely, the protection of both our investments.

More importantly, no evidence has yet been uncovered to indicate that Dan is a plant. Since the abrupt disappearance of Mr. Bentanosa, I have developed every trust in Dan's team being able to provide the appropriate level of security. He comes highly recommended. And since no one has yet uncovered his stash, it gives me greater assurance in protecting my own investment.

Having said that, I see great potential in you and your team collaborating with Eastern Ole Arn, LLC and Office of the Head of Stash Hiding Intelligence Team in creating a force to be reckoned. Should you and Dan consider my proposal to be sound, it could lead to a complete change in strategy and potentially provide the competition necessary to lessen Bill's and Stick's current market leadership.

Competition always leads to a better product and service to our respective clients.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> I think I may have found an answer for Clyde:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dailybest.us/videos/789054091238514/?pnref=story


nicely mannered heeler...

meet the rear guard...

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nickp said:


> @schnewj
> @Stick486
> @DaninVan
> 
> ...


 @Nickp
Cc @Stick486 @DaninVan

Re: Proposal.

As always, it is a pleasure to receive your communication. You don’t know how pleased I am to hear that you will become a charter customer of the Tool Storage Bait and Tackle Company. On behalf of my business partner, Stick486 of High Mountain Library Services and his subcontractor Stealth Security I would like to welcome you aboard.

It has occurred to me, however, that in my haste to recruit you as a customer that I have been amiss in providing certain crucial information. I am truly sorry for this and I shoulder the full responsibility of this omission.

Although there is no excuse for inadequate planning, I can only offer that events have moved extremely quickly, and the pace has been overwhelming since the acquisition of the vault space. I felt the need to “strike while the iron was hot”, so to speak, before any competition arose.

Since the company brochure has not been finalized and sent to print, I can only attach some photographs of the (first) east coast storage facility. I hope that the facility meets your expectations. (Attached).

To reiterate, as a member of the Router Forum family your services are entirely gratis. However, if you have any business associates, friends or family wishing to avail themselves of the service I think that they will find the service fees reasonable and appealing. We feel that word of mouth advertisement is the best. There is nothing like an endorsement from a personal contact. No amount of paid advertising can match this method. In addition, it allows for eliminating undue and burdensome scrutiny by the SEC.

I am intrigued by your offer to join and grow our organization. I am sure that the CEO of HMLS and I would be EXTREMLY interested in having Mr. DaninVan join our group. However, we would have to both, personally inspect his facilities to ensure that the location, square footage and security measures are adequate. Trust me when I say, that, we are extremely interested in the security measures. The secrecy may be an issue, but I can assure you that within the company his assets are completely safe. This will be especially so if he incorporates Stealth Security personnel into his operation.

You don’t know how thrilled I am to think that you have offered your professionalism, talents and drive to this endeavor. I can see this company growing into an international venture in short order. Suffice it to say, that, with the assembled team, I have no fear of outside competition.

I, am, however, extremely upset about Mr. Bentanosa. I was so, looking forward to the meeting as I am positive that he must be an interesting person. I am sure that my Uncle Joseph will be disappointed. Just yesterday, at the Sunday family dinner I found Uncle Joe sitting at the Bocce Ball court, sipping on a glass of vino, and mumbling “…vendetta dolce, dolce vendetta…” over and over again. I don’t speak Italian, however, I can tell that Uncle Joe was excited and the sparkle in his eyes was something to behold.

I am positive that he will be disappointed to hear, that, his old acquaintance will not be meeting with us. If you hear from Mr. Bentanosa, please let me know his location. Regardless, I think Uncle Joe would like to find him and reconnect.

As always,

V/R

Bill
CEO: Tool Storage, Bait and Tackle.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@Stick486

I believe that we have made some progress in the present endeavor. However, I suspect, that, certain international entities are colluding to corrupt our business model. May I suggest surveillance of the involved characters by Stealth Security to ascertain the extent of the involvement.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@schnewj...

Mission assigned... operatives or on their way...

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...and the fact that he is a plant."

Hey! You sayin' my bark is worse than my bite?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@schnewj @Stick486
cc: @DaninVan @vchiarelli

Bill/Stick, I am in the process of coordinating with my hopeful colleagues and will develop a more firm proposal after that.

As I mentioned in my last letter, a visit to the Vancouver location, if we partner, is not possible. As you know past attempts to "hit that stash" have been unsuccessful...a true sign of the security available to our respective clients.

It is important to note that while I may use the services you have so eloquently described, it is entirely possible that good constructive competition between our respective vast resources is more likely to be beneficial to our organizations moreso than harmful.

I will advise accordingly after I have had a chance to discuss our strategic intent with my new partners. I'm sure you will see the benefit to our industry.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Nickp

Dear Sir:

My previous communication refers.

My operatives have just concluded a reconnaissance mission and have determined that Mr. Daninvan is in fact, a double agent. In fact they have intercepted communications between the aforementioned individuals. One specific document referenced the ramblings of "a crazy old Italian", however "Uncle Joe" is not a crazy old Italian but is in fact one of the capos. As I am well versed in the language of love, I interpreted his "ramblings" and they reveal that he is bent on a "family feud". This was further confirmed by my "code talkers".

I implore you to reconsider any business proposals from the HMLS and Stealth Security. I once again offer my services as your consigliere.

Please take my advice seriously, otherwise if your precious #6 and your little block plane and the now infamous Lion fall into the wrong hands, this might be the outcome:


Mr. Do Right


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@Nickp

I just talked to Uncle Joe. I could tell he was extremely upset that Mr. Bentanosa was not available. When I informed him of this his face turned a deep red and the tips of his ears were almost purple. I have only seen this reaction one other time. Uncle Joe discovered that his wife, my Aunt Rosa, was very, very close to the neighborhood mailman. Strangely, Uncle Joe reacted the same way, then, as he did today.

We never did see the mailman after that occurred. Rumor has it that he left town in a hurry and never even picked up his last pay check. To this day his family is, supposedly, still trying to find him.

Anyway, I just thought that I would let you know the most recent developments.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "...and the fact that he is a plant."
> 
> Hey! You sayin' my bark is worse than my bite?


No, I was simply implying that you were a sap.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@vchiarelli
cc @schnewj @Nickp....

Mr. Do Right.

It appears that the despicable/deplorable condition of your planes is a result, no doubt, of your indifference to them... 
yet you imply that the HMLS are not the stellar distinguished curators that they are...
you are so far off base bud and I beg to defer nerd...
I present a small sample of our caring...

.













































Stick..
CEO: High Mountain Library Services, LLC...

Bcc:
Stealth Security...
ATTN: OP-FOR 13...




vchiarelli said:


> I implore you to reconsider any business proposals from the HMLS and Stealth Security. I once again offer my services as your consigliere.
> Please take my advice seriously, otherwise if your precious #6 and your little block plane and the now infamous Lion fall into the wrong hands, this might be the outcome:
> 
> Mr. Do Right


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Yikes!*

:surprise:
I'm seeing a theme here...

Just Uncle Joe and his plane?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...and the fact that he is a plant."
> 
> Hey! You sayin' my bark is worse than my bite?


I believe he meant tree, as in "Mighty Oak"...
Also..

BTW...
I just love your acronym...

*Office of Head of Stash Hiding Intelligence Team, LLC.....*

Welcome aboard Dan...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh... you're bad!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> :surprise:
> I'm seeing a theme here...
> 
> Just Uncle Joe and his plane?


*Oh???*


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm very Interesting............


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh yeah!

... and that #6 is in a transition state


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

You can't hide!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> ... and that #6 is in a transition state


yeah..
right..

looks like you are fixing to feed that block plane to the joiner...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Got the #6 and the little #9 1/2 late last summer for $40. The block didn't need much work, but I took the #6 apart, started a refurb then got tied up making an end table for one of my daughters. Thought I might get through it this past winter, but time flew. I've got a handful of Stanley's, #4's and 5's and one Millers Falls #5. One Stanley #4, new in box for $20, from Stanley Tool Works, Hamilton, Ontario. I've refurbed a few but the #6 was a pain, so I wasn't in a hurry to finish it. I'll finish it eventually. Still want to find a #7 but I can't find one at my price.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an extra 7C, a 8T1 and a #8T3... or two..
near mint to include Japanning...

but ya know...
your procrastination doesn't bode well..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What the heck is that plating on the Marx plane, Chrome?
Is that the original finish? Why???
Looks like somebody attacked it with a screwdriver...hard.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just occurred to me, maybe Nickel? That'd make more sense.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just occurred to me, maybe Nickel? That'd make more sense.


poor paint job...
paint was put on way too heavy per coat...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Paint?! Might as well have been Gold then...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Paint?! Might as well have been Gold then...


that'd at least get the value of that plane over 10$$ USD...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Got the #6 and the little #9 1/2 late last summer for $40. The block didn't need much work, but I took the #6 apart, started a refurb then got tied up making an end table for one of my daughters. Thought I might get through it this past winter, but time flew. I've got a handful of Stanley's, #4's and 5's and one Millers Falls #5. One Stanley #4, new in box for $20, from Stanley Tool Works, Hamilton, Ontario. I've refurbed a few but the #6 was a pain, so I wasn't in a hurry to finish it. I'll finish it eventually. * Still want to find a #7 but I can't find one at my price*.


Vince...what is your price...?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Thank you, Dudley...I thought about that, however, Dan has a vested interested in collaborating with me inasmuch as the aforementioned group has for some time attempted to tap into Dan's stash...my intent is to subvert that group soliciting Dan's assistance in collaborating with them...I believe I have more to offer, namely, the protection of both our investments.
> 
> More importantly, no evidence has yet been uncovered to indicate that Dan is a plant. Since the abrupt disappearance of Mr. Bentanosa, I have developed every trust in Dan's team being able to provide the appropriate level of security. He comes highly recommended. And since no one has yet uncovered his stash, it gives me greater assurance in protecting my own investment.
> 
> ...


 @vchiarelli
cc: @DaninVan

Mr. Do Right,

It would appear that your special counterintelligence unit has successfully reviewed all the past activities and you are correct about @DaninVan. Having received no response to the proposed alliance among the three of us and my persistent protection of Dan's hidden stash from TSB&T, HMLS and Stealth Security, I have no alternative but to discontinue any consideration for an alliance with Dan.

I welcome your contribution to Eastern Ole Arn and propose making you an equal partner in direct competition against TSB&T, HMLS and Stealth Security. It has come to my attention that their service is still in preliminary stages, having not one single client and storing only their own assets.

You and I, for example, share a common interest in protecting Ole Arn" products. I'm sure our temperature controlled facilities will provide all the necessary protection. And with you and your team protecting the facilities, there will be no security breeches.

I believe we have a substantially better service to offer, albeit domestically at this point. I will continue my search for global partners as we launch our competitive strategy.

Nick
CEO, Eastern Ole Arn, LLC


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

@schnewj @Stick486
cc: @vchiarelli @DaninVan

Dear Bill:

Your's and Stick's most recent communications are troubling to say the least. While I thought we were on our way to a strategic alliance, you are certainly leaving me and my team with the impression that you have not been forthcoming. 

My intelligence reports, received from a very reliable firm I only recently partnered with, indicate some goings on not generally acceptable to a mutually beneficial and trusting environment. I cite your recent communications with Stealth Security Services, the subsidiary of High Mountain Library Services, where you directed them to perform a surveillance operation to what was then a prospective partner of my intended organization. Further, I have received reports that you are "wooing" my then prospect, DaninVan, in an attempt to have him infiltrate my organization in a manner unbefitting a gentlemanly partnership. That plan will not succeed.

It is my belief that your only and hidden agenda is to bring him in close enough for you and Stick to identify the location of his stash.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...bring him in close enough for you and Stick to identify the location of his stash."

As a last resort there's always the phone book. 
You do realize that should you be successful in your endeavour, you won't be able to get it back across into the US. 
You'll have to park your semi, and drink it, N. of 49.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...bring him in close enough for you and Stick to identify the location of his stash."
> 
> As a last resort there's always the phone book.
> You do realize that should you be successful in your endeavour, you won't be able to get it back across into the US.
> You'll have to park your semi, and drink it, N. of 49.


OK, so! What's your point. I'm as comfortable N of the 49th as I am S of it. :grin:

Hmmm! I wonder how long it will take?

2 minutes per bottle (paced), 12 oz to the bottle, 24 to the case, a case takes up approximately 2300 cu/in of space, interior space of the average semi trailer is...:lazy2:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

too embarrassed to tell you - I'm not cheap, just frugal, and on a fixed income :crying::crying:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> too embarrassed to tell you - I'm not cheap, just frugal, and on a fixed income :crying::crying:


The ones I've seen are going for 400 to 500 completely restored, nickel finished...is that nuts...?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Nickp

Dear Sir:

I look forward to our mutual dealings. In anticipation of our pending partnership, I assigned my most senior investigator, Mr. Pat Down, to conduct surveillance in the area of your warehouse and distribution center. He reported suspicious activity, however as he approached a slim, shady figure, the suspect fled.

Mr. Down was able to take a photograph of the suspect. I've attached a copy for your review.

Mr. do Right
CEO, 4 En Sicks Unlimited.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Nickp said:


> The ones I've seen are going for 400 to 500 completely restored, nickel finished...is that nuts...?


Nuts and insane.

Sadly, lately a lot of people are jumping on the "vintage" tool bandwagon. I can't believe some of the prices I see listed for POS equipment.

Anyway, if I find one in the immediate area and the price is reasonable, I'll grab it. Last summer I saw one posted on Kijiji for $50 about an hour from me, but it was sold by the time I enquired.
There's a guy up the road from me in the Hamilton area that has a ton of old Stanley's but I haven't bothered to go up.

I should have added that most of the planes I see listed by non-collectors are generally type 19 or 20


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Nuts and insane.
> 
> Sadly, lately a lot of people are jumping on the "vintage" tool bandwagon. I can't believe some of the prices I see listed for POS equipment.
> 
> ...


There's a#7 about 3 hrs North of me for 80...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> OK, so! What's your point. I'm as comfortable N of the 49th as I am S of it. :grin:
> 
> Hmmm! I wonder how long it will take?
> 
> 2 minutes per bottle (paced), 12 oz to the bottle, 24 to the case, a case takes up approximately 2300 cu/in of space, interior space of the average semi trailer is...:lazy2:


recompute..
1 liter bottles - 30 to a case....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Nuts and insane.
> 
> Sadly, lately a lot of people are jumping on the "vintage" tool bandwagon. I can't believe some of the prices I see listed for POS equipment.
> 
> ...



Stanley No. 8 Jointer Plane (3x)
(no restoration involved/needed, well cared for)

Manufactured: 1869 to 1961
Length: 24 inches
Blade Width: 2-5/8 inches
Construction: Cast iron, rosewood handle & knob
Finish: Japanned
Uses: General purpose bench plane
Average Dealer Price: $50 to $150
Average eBay Price: $60 to $140
*Type 1: $450 to $900*
Type 2: $350 to $700
*Type 3: $400 to $800*
Type 4: $100 to $200
Other Notes: Sweetheart versions (1920-1935) often reach higher prices, but not always...
2005 prices..


Stanley No. 7 C Jointer Plane (1x)
(no restoration involved/needed, well cared for)

Manufactured: 1898 to 1964
Length: 22 inches
Blade Width: 2-3/8 inches
Construction: Cast iron, rosewood handle & knob
Finish: Japanned
Features: Corrugated sole
Uses: General purpose bench plane
Average Dealer Price: $50 to $150
Average eBay Price: $40 to $120
Other Notes: Sweetheart versions (1920-1935) often reach higher prices, but not always..
2002 prices..

Stanley No. 7 Jointer Plane (2x)
(no restoration involved/needed, well cared for)

Manufactured: 1869 to 1970
Length: 22 inches
Blade Width: 2-3/8 inches
Construction: Cast iron, rosewood handle & knob
Finish: Japanned
Uses: General purpose bench plane
Average Dealer Price: $50 to $150
Average eBay Price: $45 to $130
Type 1: $350 to $700
Type 2: $300 to $650
*Type 3: $400 to $800*
Type 4: $100 to $200
Other Notes: Sweetheart versions (1920-1935) often reach higher prices, but not always.


Stanley No. 6 Fore Plane (1x)
(no restoration involved/needed, well cared for)

Manufactured: 1869 to 1970
Length: 18 inches
Blade Width: 2-3/8 inches
Construction: Cast iron, rosewood handle & knob
Finish: Japanned
Uses: General purpose bench plane
Average Dealer Price: $40 to $80
Average eBay Price: $30 to $60
Type 1: $300 to $600
Type 2: $200 to $400
Type 3: $350 to $750
Type 4: $50 to $125
Other Notes: Can be used as a handy "traveling" jointer plane. Sweetheart versions (1920-1935) often reach higher prices, but not always
2002 prices...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> @
> 
> Dear Sir:
> 
> ...


 @vchiarelli..
cc: @schnewj, @Nickp... 

Sir:
Please extend a warm sincere ''thank you'' on behalf of Stealth Security to Mr Down for making it soooooo easy to validate the stash.. 

Sincerely.
HMLS, LLC


.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "
> 
> As a last resort there's always the phone book.
> .


where's the fun in that???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...bring him in close enough for you and Stick to identify the location of his stash."
> 
> As a last resort there's always the phone book.
> You do realize that should you be successful in your endeavour, you won't be able to get it back across into the US.
> You'll have to park your semi, and drink it, N. of 49.


BTW Dan....


.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Having said that my hesitation more came from the relationship you have developed with the dubious character from Colorado. From what I understand his company is based in the low oxygen, very cold and often buried environment.


you left out single digit humidity.... very beneficial to stored items..

Underground Storage Vaults add an extra layer of security for *irreplaceable* items.... Advanced security and scalable solutions - we provide all this and more in our underground vaults, designed to protect your *irreplaceable* from all the elements......

So most intelligent thing to do is to place your *indispensable* in our most advanced on-site facilities and we'll take care of the rest......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> @Nickp
> 
> I just talked to Uncle Joe. I could tell he was extremely upset that Mr. Bentanosa was not available. When I informed him of this his face turned a deep red and the tips of his ears were almost purple. I have only seen this reaction one other time. Uncle Joe discovered that his wife, my Aunt Rosa, was very, very close to the neighborhood mailman. Strangely, Uncle Joe reacted the same way, then, as he did today.
> 
> ...


I remember the ''mailman''...
wasn't his name Jimmy???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Wait until you see the "attack cat"! In the spirit of inclusion and diversity the CEO of HMLS has hired a cougar as a member of the Stealth Security team. However, failure to successfully complete the 90 day probation period may result in the rookie being invited to dinner.:surprise:


the back story....

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and when the retention pond is finished and stocked...

.


----------

